# The ultimate BlackJack software



## NameOfBand (Mar 27, 2018)

Hi

I wanna make/find the ultimate BlackJack software to beat online live BlackJack. What I want it to have:
Let's you input:
- All the relevant rules for the online casino in question
- You can press a button of card value and suit and register it as it is dealt via buttons
- True count and running count is being calculated
- You enter your bank roll and the software suggests how much you should bet
- Keeps track of the order you input the cards and estimates how likely it is a certain card will show up based on shuffle tracking. Preferably it can also estimate how well shuffled the deck is after round, maybe in percents?
- Pairs and 21 + 3 is also included
- Takes in consideration how many hands you play
- Tells you what's the best action based on basic strategy, true count, playing deviation etc. Like having basic strategy sheets that change after you input cards dealt, and also it says what's the best decisions for every hand, what gives most return.
- Tells you when to bet high on the normal BJ but also perfect pairs and 21 + 3

How do I make such a software? It needs to have basic strategy that can be modified depending on deck composition, the shuffle tracking thing and everything. Where do I even start?? Do you think such a software actually give me a sligt edge over an online casino, if I choose the one with best rules, you think?
I know nothing about excel, how long will it take for me to be able to make such a software? How do I make such a software?

Thanks so much for the help guys!

/NoB


----------



## steve the fish (Mar 27, 2018)

You cant beat any casino game if played over a reasonable period of time. Thats why there are casinos.


----------



## NameOfBand (Mar 27, 2018)

steve the fish said:


> You cant beat any casino game if played over a reasonable period of time. Thats why there are casinos.


Well you can beat blackjack with card counting in land-based casinos, you sure know that don't you.? But on the internet I'm not sure. I've not seen a software that can do all of the things above and wonder if I could get a decent edge with it.

/NoB


----------



## Fazza (Mar 27, 2018)

It would take many months, at least. More likely years. Making the software isn't such a problem, I'm thinking - if you know what you want done. If you can define what you want done, the creation of the programming code to represent/model is the easy part.

btw, there is some excellent information on https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Edward_O._Thorp in various on-line sites. Including downloads of his publications. I found it really interesting when I looked some years ago.

And, a PS to be explicit, the fellow described in the above link is one who had success beating casinos at blackjack. Others have had success with roulette in years past: IIRC based on slight imperfections in the wheels and an intelligent, rigourously-applied betting system.


----------



## NameOfBand (Mar 28, 2018)

Fazza said:


> It would take many months, at least. More likely years. Making the software isn't such a problem, I'm thinking - if you know what you want done. If you can define what you want done, the creation of the programming code to represent/model is the easy part.
> 
> btw, there is some excellent information on https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Edward_O._Thorp in various on-line sites. Including downloads of his publications. I found it really interesting when I looked some years ago.
> 
> And, a PS to be explicit, the fellow described in the above link is one who had success beating casinos at blackjack. Others have had success with roulette in years past: IIRC based on slight imperfections in the wheels and an intelligent, rigourously-applied betting system.



Why would it take months?


----------



## Joe4 (Mar 28, 2018)

> Why would it take months?





> I know nothing about excel, how long will it take for me to be able to make such a software? How do I make such a software?


Well, because not only would you need to learn Excel, but you would probably also have to learn VBA, as this will almost certainly require the use of VBA to do all that you want.
You cannot expect to become an expert in VBA overnight if you do not even know the basics of Excel.
So if you plan on doing it yourself, "months" may actually be a conservative estimate.

If you are really serious about doing it, and doing it in a timely manner, you may have to look at enlisting some Consulting Services.  You really cannot expect someone to do something of this scope for you for free - it is way too involved and complicated.  That being said, I have to imagine that someone has already tried to do this, and you may be able to find something on-line, if you search hard enough (however, they may charge for it to, as if they did a good job on it, they will probably have put a lot of time and effort in it).


----------



## Fazza (Mar 28, 2018)

NameOfBand said:


> Why would it take months?


Because you are very keen on the subject & really apply yourself to the job whole-heartedly: learning what you need to know quickly. I think to achieve the job in many months would be a great accomplishment that few could achieve.

And then if not at this maximum rate, you'd move into the 'more likely years' category. It is similar to learning a new language, or achieving a high level if proficiency in anything of a similar complexity - it takes time.

As Joe suggested, if you engaged someone to do the programming for you that might be a good approach. You'd need to either explain very explicitly what had to be programmed, or engage consultants who had the expertise (mathematics, understanding of the game, gambling strategies, etc) to do that for you.

I'm wondering, how long do you think it will take you?


----------



## steve the fish (Mar 29, 2018)

And then of course after all that building of code you would still lose anyway because pure strategy still results in a house edge not a player edge.


----------



## Joe4 (Mar 29, 2018)

> And then of course after all that building of code you would still lose anyway because pure strategy still results in a house edge not a player edge.


And another thing to that...

I have never really played the on-line versions of Black Jack, but I would be weary of how they work.
With the "real" version, "card counting" may help because you are dealing with a real deck of cards.
But it is possible that some on-line versions may not treat it the same way, in which subsequent games are subject to the cards used in previous games.  If that dependency does not exist, then "counting cards" doesn't help, if each game is treated like it is played from a full deck of cards.

In that case, it would be much harder to "beat the house", and may not even be worth the effort of trying to come up with something.  In such cases, it may be more of a mission of limiting your losses as opposed to maximize your winnings (as the house typically has the advantage, and even more so in this case).


----------



## ccenqcq489p3u4i (Jan 9, 2021)

Any update on this?

I'm working on the software right now, but haven't found other examples.
My guess is that I'll be done with mine in about a week.


----------



## Joe4 (Jan 10, 2021)

ccenqcq489p3u4i said:


> Any update on this?
> 
> I'm working on the software right now, but haven't found other examples.
> My guess is that I'll be done with mine in about a week.


This thread is over two-and-half years old, and the original poster has not posted anything else other than this thread.
So I wouldn't hold your breath on getting a response from them...


----------

